# He's turning into such an amazing dog!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just a little brag about Stark..

Today while coming back from the park there was another dog coming toward us on the side walk.

It ended up being Naudia, the dark sable female GSD that I have mentioned before. She has her SchH 1 amoung other titles in Agility. She has only been in Canada a few months now but is adjusting. She is working on some dog aggression issues though.

Anyways, this dog is trained.. and I mean trained.. she is amazing to watch in action.

Well, as we are approaching them the owner and I wave to one another. He stops and puts Naudia in a sit/stay on the sidewalk. I am coming right at them with Stark (walking nicely at heel position







), Naudia starts to growl, bark and gets out of the sit. He corrects her, puts her back int he sit/stay and by this time I am about three feet from them. I tell Stark to sit/stay and walk over to them to say 'hello' (he is still attached to the leash I am holding, no worries.. haha). I call Stark to me (heel position) and have him sit/stay. He doesn't even try to sniff Naudia, he is looking at me the whole time!!!

The owner and I chat for a minute and then say our goodbyes. We continue on our walk to the apartment.

Once inside we are waiting for the elevator to come and this group of people come in through the door and wait with us. Stark stays in his sit/stay the whole time.

When the elevator opens and the people get out, we walk on. I usually have him sit behind me incase people are scared of dogs, but this time he went right around my side in heel position and sat against the back of the elevator. He stayed there and didn't even try to sniff or lick anyone (which he usually does but I don't mind because everyone in the building know and love him and usually get down and pet and love him anyways.. haha). The elevator was crowded, like I was pushed up against people, but he didn't even tru to sniff or lick anyone.

He did so well today. I was so please with him! He is turning into such a good boy!

Even at the park today he was doing amazing with training! We play ball and train at the same time (makes it more fun) and now he is exhausted and sleeping at my feet.. haha.. 

What a good boy!


----------



## beeker318 (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats about the great behavior of your dog. I'm impressed. It's great that he is being such a good ambassador for the breed and demonstrating what these dogs are really like. More people should see this side of the breed.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That is awesome! Extra cookie for Stark!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

awww, awesome! yes, extra cookie for stark indeed!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Stark is such a fine dog. I can't believe you talk smack about his buttheadness sometimes


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I know, he really is a good puppy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's right Stark you don't need
no stinking Schutzhund I to know how to behave.


----------

